# Looking for some assistance in central CT.



## PWW (Aug 25, 2012)

I will be going to New Britain CT. on Friday night to look at a dump truck that I'm probably buying. The truck has a 12 foot plow on it and I would like to remove it for the drive back to VA. I was wondering if there was anyone in the area that had a forklift or loader that would lift the plow into the bed for me. The plow shouldn't weigh more than 1000 pounds. I would be looking to do this sometime Saturday morning. I am willing to pay someone to do this as long as it's not an arm and a leg. I don't think it would take more than 30 minutes to do. If you would do this or know someone that would, email or call me at [email protected] or 703-909-9408 thank you


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

PWW;1628059 said:


> I will be going to New Britain CT. on Friday night to look at a dump truck that I'm probably buying. The truck has a 12 foot plow on it and I would like to remove it for the drive back to VA. I was wondering if there was anyone in the area that had a forklift or loader that would lift the plow into the bed for me. The plow shouldn't weigh more than 1000 pounds. I would be looking to do this sometime Saturday morning. I am willing to pay someone to do this as long as it's not an arm and a leg. I don't think it would take more than 30 minutes to do. If you would do this or know someone that would, email or call me at [email protected] or 703-909-9408 thank you


First off, my V plow on my pickup is over 1000 lbs. If you can't find anyone, call the local towing co. They can use a wrecker to put it in the back.


----------



## PWW (Aug 25, 2012)

Metro Lawn;1628061 said:


> First off, my V plow on my pickup is over 1000 lbs. If you can't find anyone, call the local towing co. They can use a wrecker to put it in the back.


My v plow is 880 with the hydraulic pump headlights ext. the plow on this truck is only a moldboard and a frame no lights or pump its powered by central hydraulics shouldn't be too much over 1000. 
Thanks for the suggestion I will keep it in mind. I might just bring a small gantry and put it in my pick up.


----------

